
Martin Shkreli is headed to jail - gopalakrishnans
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/09/martin-shkreli-is-headed-to-jail/
======
BoorishBears
I thought Shkreli was a goof off, but smarter than this. Apparently not

